# Check this Altima out



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

http://www.carolinahondas.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3983


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah that dudes on altimas.net. same screen name too.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Looks bent!


----------

